# Unusual behavior



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I never noticed a dove doing this before. When it landed it twisted its wing back and up to expose the underside. It stayed that way for quite some time. I was beginning to think that it was injured when another one landed and then they both flew off. Neat color on the underside.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Dating maybe?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe Cooling down?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Cooling down might be why. I see these birds every day and have never seen one do this.

Thanks to both for the comments.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Drying off?


----------



## zamguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I think there may be a nest close by and they were trying to lure you away from it. JMO


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Idk where Mexican doves nest, was it possible you were close and it was giving you a predator decoy tactic?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

When I used to see this happen in Ina lay down yard I'd stop and look in a 8 foot circle, cant tell you how many eggs I've almost accidentally crushed, they are hard to see and blend in well..


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Someone on another forum has suggested that this is part of a courtship. Could be. I don't think that I was the reason for the display. I was about 30' away and sitting very still.

Thanks to all for the comments.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Parrots do it to cool off*

I had a couple of parrots at one time and they would exhibit this behavior when they needed to cool off.

Griz


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Flipping you the bird?


----------

